# License on the ohio river



## countryrc (Dec 8, 2008)

To all,
I am a new member and have a quick question.
I have been fishing the ohio river at white oak creek.
Do you need a fishing license from KY along with ohio?

Thanks
Countryrc


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

You don't need a KY. license to fish the Ohio up to the mouth of the creeks.
Jake


----------



## countryrc (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks kyjake


----------



## storm (Jan 30, 2009)

Last fall I was docked in the Ohio and was casting up to the mouth of the Licking. the KY game warden yelled and told me unless I have a KY license I better pull my rigs in about 20 yds. He said I can't fish the contributaries at all. I thought he was splitting hairs but I checked the rules and he was dead on!


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

speaking of white oak creek ive caught some nice smallies in the holes of that creek over the years


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I plan on buying both liceneses this year, this way I can fish any part of the river up this way, but also go down a ways and fish in the KY/IN parts of the river. Its only $50 or so, so not a bad deal.

Plus I was told that with the KY license you can use as many rods as you want on the OR????!!!!


----------

